# White specks in dog stool- warning photo*



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, pickles has gone down hill again. He's been on the antibiotics for four weeks. Been off them for a week and a half. He's got white specks back in his stool again. He went twice early this morning, quite normal stool, but on his walk at 9am, he has an upset stomach.

On a further look we've noticed white specks in his stool again. There is the round ball like speck he's had before as well as longer flat ones.

I've attached a pictures as the vet thinks the first ones are fat lipids. The second is the flatter longer speck, which I can't decide if its tapeworm? He's never had these in his stool before.

Sorry it's a bit graphic but can't get to vets until tomorrow.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

This is the longer flatter ones


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

I should add that they are not moving in any way


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hopefully someone else will be along shortly, but to me (the very untrained eye), these look like they could be eggs of some sort. Are you able to keep the stool sample and take it to your vets for analysis?


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, I've kept it. He had several stool samples near the beginning of his tummy troubles (back in Dec/Jan) but these looks different.

Not convinced they are tapeworm eggs based on pictures online? They seem much smaller and oval shaped.


----------



## Buddybudweiser (Jun 1, 2013)

Might be a silly question, but he hasnt had rice as he, as sometimes this doesn't dissolve properly and looks similar ?


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmm. I hadn't thought of that. He is currently on Arden Grange potato and fish and to put weight back on, he also has rice as white fish. It's interesting though that possibly, he suddenly isn't digesting this properly, alongside the fat lipids reoccurring


----------



## Kathy J (Jun 1, 2012)

Did you pick these samples up as soon as they had been passed or was it a bit later when some sort of fly might have laid some eggs on it - that's a bit what the longer ones look like to me.
I don't think you would see worm eggs with the naked eye - with tapeworms the little bits looking like rice grains are not eggs but single segments of the worm itself.
Sorry I don't know what the round ones could be either.
One of my dogs on Seraquin tablets for his arthritis used to have tiny pinprick sized bright orange specks in his poo that had me totally flummoxed for a long time until , one day I realised that there were specks just like that in the Seraquin tablets and it turned out that it was one of the ingredients in them. .... just little specks thatb had passed through and were niticed simply because of the colour.

Do you feed rice to Pickles at all?

Sorry Buddybudweiser - hadn't seen your post about the rice before I posted


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like rice to me from the photos.

Tapeworm segments can look like grains of rice, usually moving.

You won't see any worm eggs, roundworm or tapeworm, as they are microscopic.

See what the vet thinks.


----------



## Brunolover123 (Apr 23, 2019)

I have the same specks in my puppy Bruno poop and it is also all over the floor in the area that I keep him I tried research but I have no clue what they are


----------



## Brunolover123 (Apr 23, 2019)

Dubuss said:


> Unfortunately, pickles has gone down hill again. He's been on the antibiotics for four weeks. Been off them for a week and a half. He's got white specks back in his stool again. He went twice early this morning, quite normal stool, but on his walk at 9am, he has an upset stomach.
> 
> On a further look we've noticed white specks in his stool again. There is the round ball like speck he's had before as well as longer flat ones.
> 
> ...


Did you find out what was wrong with pickles because I'm having the same issue with Bruno and the white specks are also in his living area all over the floor


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Brunolover123 said:


> Did you find out what was wrong with pickles because I'm having the same issue with Bruno and the white specks are also in his living area all over the floor


This thread is 5 years old and the op not seen since he/she started it.
You would probably get more responses if you started a new thread.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Just seen this- they were fat lipids caused by SIBO - small intestinal bacterial overload, treated successfully with antibiotics. Hope that helps.


----------

